# Megan fox , never turn down a rose



## Mr.Fitnah (Jul 3, 2010)

Dropped from  the transformer  franchise( asking  for 2 much money ?)
Now a  nuclear bomb

Total Lifetime Grosses
Domestic:	 $9,812,400
Domestic Summary
Opening Weekend:	 $5,379,365
(#7 rank, 2,825 theaters, $1,904 average)
% of Total Gross:	 54.8%
> View All Weekends
Widest Release:	 2,825 theaters
In Release:	 14 days / 2 weeks


----------



## daveman (Jul 3, 2010)

Never thought she was all that.  They could have found hotter actresses for the part.

But that poor kid.


----------



## geauxtohell (Jul 3, 2010)

She's a shitty actress.

Not terribly surprising.


----------



## RadiomanATL (Jul 3, 2010)

A plastic vibrator has more acting ability than she does.


----------



## jackobjames (Oct 4, 2010)

She is a bitch.... i don't like her.


----------



## Baruch Menachem (Oct 4, 2010)

You want her to act too?    you want eggs in your beer?


----------



## hjmick (Oct 4, 2010)

She's out not because of the money but because she likened Michael Bay to Hitler.


----------



## Sheldon (Oct 5, 2010)

hjmick said:


> She's out not because of the money but because she likened Michael Bay to Hitler.


Megan Fox Compares Michael Bay to Hitler - The Moviefone Blog
_God, I really wish I could go loose on this one. He's like Napoleon  and he wants to create this insane, infamous mad-man reputation. He  wants to be like Hitler on his sets, and he is. So he's a nightmare to  work for but when you get him away from set, and he's not in director  mode, I kind of really enjoy his personality because he's so awkward, so  hopelessly awkward. He has no social skills at all. And it's endearing  to watch him. He's vulnerable and fragile in real life and then on set  he's a tyrant. Shia and I almost die when we make a Transformers movie.  He has you do some really insane things that insurance would never let  you do._


----------



## Luissa (Oct 5, 2010)

She is hot, but she can only play one roll well. 
I just watched the second Transformer, and she was terrible. All I have to say, is Karate Kid didn't have the same girl every time.


----------



## Mad Scientist (Oct 5, 2010)

Hollywood actress Megan Fox is a bitch? Wow, I didn't see _that_ coming. 

Just saw her in "Jonah Hex", which was a good movie by the way. People forget that Marilyn Monroe was a shitty actress too but that didn't stop *her*.

Megan Fox's only flaw I can see is her "toe thumbs".


----------



## ekrem (Oct 21, 2010)

She stars in Germany entry for Oscar 2007, which won Cannes.
The Edge of Heaven (film) - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Her name really suits well.
Radiant-Rose Green-Tea (Nurgül Yesilcay).


----------



## Zander (Oct 21, 2010)

She is smokin' hot......


----------

